# Show me your ORIS divers



## diaboliq

Considering few watch companies at the momend so I could fetch a grail or two. Please post your Oris divers here :-!


----------



## CaptRimmer

Here is my wife's.
I bought it for her earlier this year and she loves it. Had no issues at all with it. Fantastic build quality and looks too.
At the moment, you'd be hard pressed to find better divers than the Oris range.
Brgds,
Capt


----------



## tt1diver

My Titan Chrono 47MM.:-!


----------



## Chris Hohne

Here are mine:




























Most of mine are "old school"

Chris


----------



## AIKO




----------



## jjenk123

Heres mine


----------



## Koenta

Here are mine tt1 and blue small seconds


----------



## justyli

Oris ProDiver


----------



## Master2987

Wow mate. Nice! I saw this watch at Macy's a while back, and I did not bother trying it on...it was huge for my 6.75 wrist. It fits you very well though. Congrats.



justyli said:


> Oris ProDiver


----------



## onyx

justyli said:


> Oris ProDiver


really like that on the rubber, congrats

here's mine,:-!


----------



## G-Shock

Great pics of some awesome diver's everyone:-!. I may only have one ORIS in my collection, but my Carlos Coste is by far my all time favourite diver!


----------



## scalpel72

Here's one of mine. Haven't taken pics yet of the Titan chrono:roll:










Cheers

Melvin


----------



## Cana

Here is mine. Only had it a couple of weeks but it's one of the nicest watches I own. It's not for everyone, I don't think Oris divers look right on a small wrist. Lucky me that is not a problem.


----------



## Kayfaber




----------



## justyli

Still love my Oris ProDiver Ø 51mm


----------



## Mugszy27

One of my favorites:


----------



## tigerau

*Size comparison Omega Planet ocean chrono and Oris ProDiver Chrono *


----------



## Satansfist




----------



## FranClar




----------



## incognito

here's my trio of Oris Divers:


----------



## tm223




----------



## incognito

nice... is the color of the numbers n marks gold? 

can we get more pix of the dial?


----------



## tm223

incognito said:


> nice... is the color of the numbers n marks gold?
> 
> can we get more pix of the dial?


Sorry for the late response.
The lighting made them appear yellowish.They are stainless steel in color.
I like your version more (especially the yellow second hand) but they don't come with steel bracelet.

:thanks


----------



## CGSshorty

Sorry for the poor photo.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Here's mine, just in my collection since 1 week but I absolutely love it!


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## U5512

tm223 said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> The lighting made them appear yellowish.They are stainless steel in color.
> I like your version more (especially the yellow second hand) but they don't come with steel bracelet.
> 
> :thanks


But that doesn't mean you can't put a bracelet on it though!!! The one with yellow hand is identical to your watch (case, caseback, and bracelet) but with a different dial and hands, that's all.


----------



## frozenbamboo




----------



## polaco23

hey Joe, if you can find the Titan, you wont regret it! Loved mine!


----------



## rlewisk

Technically, this isn't mine anymore, it sold yesterday


----------



## diaboliq

WOW! NOW THIS one is a stunner! What's the reference number?


----------



## gristler

Here is one of the Oris I have....


----------



## Carl Steffens

My only Oris. For now.


----------



## Desotti

I absolutely love my Divers Date, it's very usable on a daily basis as you can see in a size comparison next to the Longines Legend Diver:










Cheers!


----------



## gristler




----------



## john316

CGSshorty said:


> Sorry for the poor photo.


Nevermind that! great watch and great photo!


----------



## naihet




----------



## tyclu

here's mine...


----------



## diaboliq

I think I just found my next purchase..


----------



## Francisco T.

rlewisk said:


> Technically, this isn't mine anymore, it sold yesterday


It's mine now!!! I'm loving it. By the way I think you took good care of it.I'll display photos later.:-!


----------



## link2derek

I currently have 3 Oris divers, but this is the only one I have pix of:

_*D*_


----------



## Francisco T.

Hooked on Oris Divers-


----------



## link2derek

Very nice collection, mate! I especially like your Der Meistertaucher (b/c it's the older version without the wave dial). I have always liked that one, and they are becoming harder to find).

_*D*_


----------



## ronnanol

Here's my Col Moschin.
I didn't really like this model when I first saw pictures of it, but after laying my hands on it I love it!


----------



## ER05

Here is my stainless divers date. No AD near me. Went through Toppers Jewelers. They were very helpful. Great experience.


----------



## sryukon

Here are my TT1 300M Blue dial and TT1 Titan 300M Lume Dial just hanging out


----------



## ljb187

I wish I could but my new-to-me Titan Date is out getting its case bead blasted plus I'm waiting on a new strap. Soon my friends, soon!


----------



## beast619

The ProDiver Date 49mm


----------



## jokr82

so here i go!


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Xizor

My first Oris Diver Date


----------



## Chris Hohne

I have always liked the blue dial TT1 - great looking watch.

Chris


----------



## roguehog

My first Oris and and it turns out to be a diver.


----------



## ctujack

Pro diver and some sunlight.


----------



## gasspasser

Here's mine!


----------



## bassdaddy

Here is my latest watch.


----------



## bassdaddy

Here is another photo of my new watch.


----------



## stavros_ch




----------



## Demokritos




----------



## WNUT

My Titan


----------



## gerryoris

I like the 2 bc3 diver regulator, the yellow and silver one such a beauty! do you think i have the chance of having one of those in the grey market?


----------



## arkolykos

here is mine.............


----------



## WNUT

NICE watch! And very good photos too.


----------



## arkolykos

WNUT said:


> NICE watch! And very good photos too.


thanks my friend........


----------



## AngelOfDeth

the GMT, Date


----------



## AGarcia

At few months ago....

-Oris der meistertaucher 49mm
-Oris Carlos Coste Chronograph LE
-Oris Carlos Coste 2000m. LE
-Oris der meistertaucher 44mm










Yes, I love the Oris Divers.....b-)b-)


----------



## AGarcia

The Oris regulator 44mm with my other passion - Omega Seamaster 2254


----------



## ctujack

My latest Oris, I really like these big Pro Divers.


----------



## ronnanol

The Oris divers are very addicting :-!
My puppies out in the sun.


----------



## tisoris

Nice! but didnt see any GMT model here, any reason for that?


----------



## fluxpattern

it`s a beast, I have 7 1/4 inch wrists and the 47mm Titan sits superb, the taper brings it to 44mm which suits (I think) perfectly.
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5863.jpg
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5861.jpg
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5860.jpg 
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5859.jpg
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5857.jpg
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5855.jpg
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5851.jpg
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5849.jpg
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5843.jpg
http://i924.photobucket.com/albums/ad87/fluxpattern/IMG_5869.jpg


----------



## ctujack




----------



## waldii




----------



## unixshrk

New member to the Oris Club.


----------



## gerryoris

Here is mine titan chronograph:-!


----------



## ats0281

My ORIS DIVER CHRONOGRAPH.


----------



## Sniper666

hello 
it's my first post on this forum
here my diver



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

have you an idea about the year of my watch ? i think 2007 or 2008


----------



## CafeRacerMark

Like Chris on page 1 of this thread, two of mine are 'old school'


----------



## Formula1fan

My Oris Titan C out by the pool....I think the pink towel make it


----------



## ats0281

Sniper666 said:


> hello
> it's my first post on this forum
> here my diver
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> have you an idea about the year of my watch ? i think 2007 or 2008


that is the diver date model from 2004/5 w/ plain black dial.
it has the bigger/better lume n better looking than wave dial IMO.
people selling n buying it between $600 to $700 on a auction.


----------



## SRVwnnab




----------



## wielingab

Some dive watches in real action. Not all ORIS, but at least one of them is....


----------



## Kwaichang

Here's my first Oris.

Diver date, picked it up in Paris.


----------



## Kwaichang

Sorry about the massive images!


----------



## ats0281

Some more additional photos of my ORIS Titan Diver Chrono.


----------



## NicoAlonso

Let me introduce my blue Small Seconds:


----------



## porschefan




----------



## darkwing

Heres my Oris Carlos Coste LE Cenote Series










































TFL 

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OsAaK

My small second








but now I'm looking for a Oris Carlos Coste 2000m


----------



## hilly10

Heres mine


----------



## jaws revenge

my prodiver date


----------



## OsAaK




----------



## arkolykos

new beautiful shots.......... 
its a beauty...


----------



## y_teja

I am interested in getting this divers gmt. could you pls share how is the accuracy of yours like? thx a lot.


----------



## Micara

Got this a week ago. My first Oris and love it


----------



## _jonte

That Small Second Date is a great looking watch! Might be time to get one...


----------



## underpar

Just got the Maldives LE.


----------



## Foong

Here's mine


----------



## Big_Blue

And mine


----------



## Silversurfer7

Here's mine..


----------



## 2fast4u

here is a two shot 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## water-man

the TT1 with luminescence front panel


----------



## T-hunter

Great Barrier Reef LE


----------



## leicashot

*Oris Prodiver Date V1*


----------



## alllexandru

2fast4u said:


> here is a two shot
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice bike!


----------



## 2fast4u

Thanks bro


----------



## Art Collector

Oris Divers Date, black dial, black bezel. To me, all Oris divers represent the perfect combination of rugged and elegant, sporty and sophisticated, functional and beautiful. It's in their DNA.


----------



## Yankees2351

my Carlos Coste


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

TT1 Small Second 
Aquis Titan Small Second 
Prodiver Chronograph


----------



## davenash




----------



## Silversurfer7

Nice one, really like that meistertaucher..


----------



## Cloundbuffy

Hello everyone...I glad to join to this community...I'm a newby for the oris watches...however I have got one Oris diver...


----------



## igory76

this is my Oris diver
1000m titanium


----------



## silver V




----------



## loupav

Awesome! I am really digging the Oris Aquis Chrono.


----------



## 226518

Wow! I absolutely love that. Let me know if you ever intend to sell it!


----------



## 226518

What hat a great piece! Let me know if you ever plan to sell it!



Cloundbuffy said:


> Hello everyone...I glad to join to this community...I'm a newby for the oris watches...however I have got one Oris diver...


----------



## Milos

beast619 said:


> The ProDiver Date 49mm


Love the poster


----------



## Huddo




----------



## discodave

Just got this one in today.


----------



## Monocrom

Giving this topic a bump in the hopes of seeing more fantastic pics.


----------



## D N Ravenna

My Oris diver...

;-)


----------



## Monocrom

A very nice Regulator.


----------



## The Templar

Nice one. That's my regulator.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dh0licious

Hi Diaboliq,

Your PM inbox is full - just an enquiry as to how much you would charge for a strap like this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/love-ammo-straps-where-can-i-find-strap-947864.html

20mm.

Cheers Sam


----------



## GoodLord

My first Oris ...and I hope, not my last!

M.


----------



## PMD6

This thread prompted me to get this one out - the Ltd Ed 2000m 

Forgot what a nice watch it is - being pickie id say its let down by the bracket having push out link pins rather than screws and the catch could be a little more substantial 


Now its out it will stay out and get some wrist time 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

here's my new regulator joining my other fave...the blue DD...
I'll try to get lume shots soon...i forgot my tripod in the car...so cold here...temp in the teens with wind...
sorry guys new to this forum...the pictures were doubled...don't know how to erase...i guess it's double the fun...:-d


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Awesome. I really wanted to get that instead of my black Aquis date, but the whole purpose of the Aquis for me was to use with dressier stuff and I thought the Regulateur was a tad bit sporty looking.

Enjoy it.


----------



## navjing0614

Thanks robotaz. Actually I was looking for bc4 at the beginning but when I saw the regulateur
I Got intrigued by the dial/movement and so that rest is history. It's a little sporty but I wore it with a suit and it looks and feels okay. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Bwana1

BC Regulator, on Europelli LE Buffalo.


----------



## Robotaz

Well here's my Aquis that I've had a week and can't wear because I'm waiting for a replacement bracelet since mine came with dented end links. Getting so tired of the whole experience I'll probably just flip it. Oh well. Another week another flip.

I got no tracking on the watch, no tracking or ETA on the bracelet. Total slack from the seller.

Oris has issues. I love my PDD but I bought it like 1.000.000% off from [a grey market dealer].


----------



## Eviesdad

Bought this as a birthday present for myself. Very happy and think it looks great in the grey









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord

Back to all her former glory!


----------



## Pete26

Here is my Der Meistertaucher Regulator. Love this watch


----------



## Keehna666

Newest one.
Oris Titan Chrono (47mm version). Hope u like it.


----------



## krisone

My Oris Aquis Date


----------



## ericxd

My Oris collection thus far,

Oris TT1 Divers Date SS


Oris Tubbataha


----------



## Jose Vargas

More rare TT!!


----------



## Tagdevil

My week old TT1......


----------



## Pete26

Here's my Der Meistertaucher Regulator. So glad it didn't sell.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

Jose Vargas said:


> More rare TT!!
> 
> View attachment 1358565


Very similar to yours









Chris


----------



## TTL

Aquis 40mm with Tungsten Bezel.


----------



## ten13th

Here is my oldie, BC3 Regulator Diver. Just came back from complete overhaul.


----------



## Bwana1

Oris BC Regulator, on Europelli LE Horween Bison


----------



## scottycameron

Joined the club yesterday, I think I'm in love










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## Keehna666

I love that watch, it's a great pic of it on you wrist. I've got eh 47mm version but I'm contemplating teh 44mm as it just looks more proportionate.

Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## VoltesV

My Oris Divers Date, gotta love the wave pattern dials :-d


----------



## navjing0614

Here's my favorite blue DD. Just came back from service and all issues addressed. Very good job watchmaker in MA. :-!


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## Keehna666

Cool shot of a very cool watch!


----------



## ten13th

Dive time!


----------



## Eyenigma




----------



## sinner777




----------



## Fomenko

Looking great with bracelet or rubber! :-!


----------



## T-XB12S

A bit late and showing a watch built in the year of the original post, but I'm proud to have finally gotten my first Oris Divers Date today 

Still in the box:









And on the wrist:









Oris has been in my list for a long time but always found them too big for my relatively small wrists. This one is 44mm and fits perfectly I think.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ten13th

Oris amongst Opihi.


----------



## resQguy

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Oris Diver Regulator + Hirsch Extreme = Turtle bait.


----------



## dinexus

ten13th said:


> Dive time!
> 
> View attachment 1383263


I'm kicking around picking up one of the new Regulateurs, and have been wondering if you (or other owners) find them too impractical for everyday wear? Just seems like the perfect aquatic sports watch otherwise.


----------



## ten13th

dinexus said:


> I'm kicking around picking up one of the new Regulateurs, and have been wondering if you (or other owners) find them too impractical for everyday wear? Just seems like the perfect aquatic sports watch otherwise.


I actually like the regulator layout and found it to be more glance-able than the standard 3 hander. As I'm more interested in the minute of the hour than then the hour itself most of the time. My internal clock is good enough to the hour, but not good enough to the minute. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VoltesV

One of my favorites, Oris Diver Date, gotta love that blue wave-pattern dial :-d

Took this photo in Hyde park in Sydney this morning.


----------



## Tagdevil

Happy Sunday.....


----------



## Tagdevil

Another ......


----------



## NG111




----------



## NickU

Ok so i've had the Prodiver Date a few months now, and finally comitted to purchasing the Titanium Rubber Strap.
SOOOOO glad i did! It's like having x2 completely different watches now b-)


----------



## Robotaz

ten13th said:


> I actually like the regulator layout and found it to be more glance-able than the standard 3 hander. As I'm more interested in the minute of the hour than then the hour itself most of the time. My internal clock is good enough to the hour, but not good enough to the minute.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you have trouble looking at a clock and telling time, which there are members who make the claim, then stick with a regular watch.

If your brain can make simple calculations and judgments that a mouse can perform, you should be fine.


----------



## sticky

Robotaz said:


> If you have trouble looking at a clock and telling time, which there are members who make the claim, then stick with a regular watch.
> 
> If your brain can make simple calculations and judgments that a mouse can perform, you should be fine.


It took me a good 5 seconds to get used to my Der Meistertaucher and if I can manage it then anyone can.


----------



## sticky

NickU said:


> Ok so i've had the Prodiver Date a few months now, and finally comitted to purchasing the Titanium Rubber Strap.
> SOOOOO glad i did! It's like having x2 completely different watches now b-)


Nick, the PDD does look very well on rubber. Look out for dry stone walls though as I know from experience that they don't mix well with the titanium clasp.


----------



## NickU

sticky said:


> Nick, the PDD does look very well on rubber. Look out for dry stone walls though as I know from experience that they don't mix well with the titanium clasp.


LOL Will do Sticky cheers mate :-!


----------



## Robotaz

sticky said:


> Nick, the PDD does look very well on rubber. Look out for dry stone walls though as I know from experience that they don't mix well with the titanium clasp.


Oh man, I wrote off the flawless beauty of the clasp very quickly on mine. It is a scratch magnet. But surprisingly the rest of the watch is practically flawless after quite a few months now. I'm probably going on a year.

... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Robotaz said:


> Oh man, I wrote off the flawless beauty of the clasp very quickly on mine. It is a scratch magnet. But surprisingly the rest of the watch is practically flawless after quite a few months now. I'm probably going on a year.


Exactly. The head of the watch is spotless but the clasp looks like next door's dog has had hold of it.


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## simen.torstensen

NickU said:


> Ok so i've had the Prodiver Date a few months now, and finally comitted to purchasing the Titanium Rubber Strap.
> SOOOOO glad i did! It's like having x2 completely different watches now b-)


That's one nice piece Mr! =) Congrats 👍

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Sent by a horrible app called Tapatalk


----------



## lexlehtor

Happily deskdiving with my Titan Divers Date.


----------



## motegi

Presently:


----------



## GregBe

Motegi...fantastic and all really unique Oris divers.


----------



## Robotaz

GregBe said:


> Motegi...fantastic and all really unique Oris divers.


No kidding! LOL! Motegi is my inspiration.

...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## Keehna666

Motegi's pics are inspirational. They've rekindled my obsession with Oris divers, ...,again!


----------



## motegi

Keehna666 said:


> Motegi's pics are inspirational. They've rekindled my obsession with Oris divers, ...,again!


Perhaps I can add more fuel to the fire!


----------



## sticky

Your photos are rather good. There's little wonder that folks like me enjoy seeing them so much.


----------



## GoodLord

motegi said:


> Perhaps I can add more fuel to the fire!


It's because of your damn photographs ...that I'm lustin' after a Tubb LE now! 

Keep 'em coming Mo!

Regards

Mark


----------



## MBJKUCOMBO

Here we go my Oris Tubbataha LE, 3 days old


----------



## Kid_A

imho perfect divers. comparable to seamaster)


T-XB12S said:


> A bit late and showing a watch built in the year of the original post, but I'm proud to have finally gotten my first Oris Divers Date today
> 
> Still in the box:
> 
> View attachment 1385526
> 
> 
> And on the wrist:
> 
> View attachment 1385527
> 
> 
> Oris has been in my list for a long time but always found them too big for my relatively small wrists. This one is 44mm and fits perfectly I think.


----------



## Chrlee3000

Your pictures are incredible thanks!!!
Oris makes some very cool watches, but at least in my experience it is hard to capture their beauty in pictures .....however, you have managed to do it!



motegi said:


> Perhaps I can add more fuel to the fire!


----------



## Rusty427

Still my toughest watch, enjoying it on rubber for a bit.


----------



## jeeper3b

my titan c small second


----------



## Kingsley83

The old divers are increadible looking. I'll have to keep an eye out for one if they ever pop up. Also the white face with blue bezel, just a beautiful combination. Just out of curiousity, what is the diameter of the bezels of the regular diver date? For comparison my Aquis measures just at 43mm for the case, and about 42.2-3mm for the bezel.


----------



## m_u

Kingsley83 said:


> The old divers are increadible looking. I'll have to keep an eye out for one if they ever pop up. Also the white face with blue bezel, just a beautiful combination. Just out of curiousity, what is the diameter of the bezels of the regular diver date? For comparison my Aquis measures just at 43mm for the case, and about 42.2-3mm for the bezel.


My Divers Dates bezel is Ø40.1mm and the case is Ø44mm. So it is quite a lot different design then Aquis. DD glass is about Ø31mm, anyone know what it is in Aquis and is it flat?

Btw. This is my first "real" watch and i like it a lot! Have to take better pic some day with dslr.


----------



## wruck




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Fomenko said:


> Looking great with bracelet or rubber! :-!
> 
> View attachment 1384391
> 
> 
> View attachment 1384393


This is super clean! Is this 43mm ?


----------



## napplegate

Oris Meistertaucher


----------



## stryker58

Orange is the new black.


----------



## keto9

Picked this up from local AD today, got a helluva good deal...I was somewhat and pleasantly surprised at how willing they were to deal. First Oris for me. I'm a bracelet guy and love the Aquis version. Though I prefer the markers of the previous version diver, I greatly prefer the new case shape and size, love the crown protector. Watch wears larger than my 42mm PO but only just a touch, and is the largest size I am comfortable wearing. But it is indeed comfortable, sits on the wrist very nicely.
Mrs totally approves of the colour scheme....the markers and hands are slightly more orange (less yellow) than what my camera is picking up, and the grey a touch darker.


----------



## blowfish89

keto9 said:


> Picked this up from local AD today, got a helluva good deal...I was somewhat and pleasantly surprised at how willing they were to deal. First Oris for me. I'm a bracelet guy and love the Aquis version. Though I prefer the markers of the previous version diver, I greatly prefer the new case shape and size, love the crown protector. Watch wears larger than my 42mm PO but only just a touch, and is the largest size I am comfortable wearing. But it is indeed comfortable, sits on the wrist very nicely.
> Mrs totally approves of the colour scheme....the markers and hands are slightly more orange (less yellow) than what my camera is picking up, and the grey a touch darker.


Thanks, I have been looking for pictures of this version. See my thread in the dive watches forum - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/cant-find-any-pics-oris-aquis-gray-orange-accents-1824202.html
It looks spectacular, and my gf also really likes the color scheme.
I'm hoping it will be on my wrist in a few months as well


----------



## Horolodc

This week I picked up an Oris Aquis Titan small second date. Photos don't do any justice to the detail or presence of this watch!


----------



## aveda6

Here is mine (apologies for the huge photo - not sure how to fix this)...I found that it took a few minutes to get used to reading the time but now it's easy....







Pi


----------



## shahtirthak

Hi All,

Here's my first Oris and second overall diver...two days old.




























Cheers and have a good week!


----------



## V-Twin

ORIS, since 1904.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## deozed

Newest addition, fresh out of the box. 40mm gray.


----------



## wizurd

Still my favorite


----------



## commanche

deozed said:


> Newest addition, fresh out of the box. 40mm gray.


Beautiful! May I know what's your wrist size?


----------



## deozed

commanche said:


> Beautiful! May I know what's your wrist size?


Cheers, man. Loving the Aquis. About 6.6"


----------



## Chp5




----------



## masterdelgado

My new Oris:





































Regards
Gustavo


----------



## stewham

My Aquis. I got it about a month ago, but only now got around to taking some photos. It's really great though, it's a great everyday wearer.


----------



## Polyurethane

He is big and heavy, but seriously for me is confortable.


----------



## braith7




----------



## mybaby01




----------



## mybaby01




----------



## pronstar

Just got this one from a fellow WUS'er, bead-blasted Titan 47mm.

(If only it had a carbon fiber face, it would match my titanium w/inlaid carbon fiber wedding ring that's visible in the pic)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## AlpisAlpo

My first post on this forum  
Here is my new Oris aquis chronograph. I love it so much!



























Skickat från min SM-G925F via Tapatalk


----------



## mstewart

Oris Aquis Titan


----------



## adamcb

Love my ProDiver. Especially the lume, ceramic bezel and nice-smelling strap...









Adam


----------



## deozed

+1 on the lume. Aquis Date.


----------



## V-Twin

Real watches for real people.


----------



## Fomenko

Aquis date & Maldives lume


----------



## mitch57

Aquis Date with Green Ceramic Bezel.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Med_Watch_61913

Hello! _Looong_ time lurker and reader, *first* time poster. I hopped on the ORIS band wagon recently and have become hooked!









Let's see if this picture posting works... sorry for the crappy cell-phone picture.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro

I went bonkers when I saw this one & resistance was futile. I spend most of my time in the dive watch forum but figured I'd pop over for a visit. I've really come to appreciate Oris watches - there's some really nice ones here!


----------



## blowfish89

^After lusting for a long time over the watch posted just above, I've gone on and bought my first Oris - Maldives LE. Super awesome watch!
Best of both worlds as it can look blue or gray, and the bezel is actually ceramic but not glossy, so can look just like tungsten (indoors) or ceramic (outdoors).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Drudge




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## blowfish89

^I see your steel and raise you a titanium.


----------



## Ryan Williams

To me the Prodiver is king.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Williams

ronnanol said:


> Here's my Col Moschin.
> I didn't really like this model when I first saw pictures of it, but after laying my hands on it I love it!


That is one fantastic looking watch. I'm always on the lookout to see if one comes up for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weigojmi

.


----------



## shahtirthak

Oris Aquis Date 43mm Green Bezel/Grey Dial.


----------



## Ryan Miller




----------



## Sticks83




----------



## nordwulf

Trying out my new Aquis on a leather strap. At home in the water and in the woods.


----------



## bigcountry

Aquis Small Second sunburst blue...


----------



## NS1

Aquis:


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Johannn

bigcountry said:


> Aquis Small Second sunburst blue...


That's a beatiful watch! Can you post more wristshots??


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Nutella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beben

My *Aquis* *Orange* marker with modified after market leather strap feat. Freedom Gundam RG 1:100


----------



## bigcountry

Johannn said:


> bigcountry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquis Small Second sunburst blue...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beatiful watch! Can you post more wristshots??
Click to expand...

Sure! It's so hard to do justice to the blue dial in a photo. You really have to see it under natural light. This shot does nothing for the dial but I like it all the same.


----------



## Sticks83

Deep blue/sunburst dial. Love this watch, but I will probably have to sell it. My wife and I are expecting another baby so I gotta save some funds. If by chance anyone is interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## stryker58

I missed this model by a few months when I both my Orange Aquis. Had I known but isn't that always the way. I see you have both the rubber and SS bracelet. Very nice and congrats on the baby.


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## stryker58

Great pics !!


----------



## EricSW




----------



## 41Mets

Just receive my first Oris today. I'm VERY IMPRESSED by the quality and attention to detail. The very low profile case is different from my other watches, so it's a nice change.  The curved sapphire crystal is sweet and the curved dial reminds me of the Glasshüte senator series, which I love and can't afford. The rubber strap is supple and soft, very flexible, and easy to wear. It's very sexy. It's my second watch I've had in today and I used the word sexy about both. ;-)


----------



## Tomrya

Hi guys, don't have any photos but I u till very recently had 47mm Titan chrono diver. I work as a saturation diver and had it down to a working depth of 160metres no problems at all. It was bullet proof. Was my favourite working watch until it was stolen recently in Marseille.


----------



## NS1

Aquis:


----------



## dsbe90

I really like this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andregold




----------



## Andregold




----------



## Andregold




----------



## McCarthy

Best watch I have ever owned. Having to let her go...


----------



## rosborn

McCarthy said:


> Best watch I have ever owned. Having to let her go...


Why!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy

rosborn said:


> Why!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got myself into a new hobby and need the funds. This watch never left my house, so it was kind of a waste. All she saw was my home office desk. I'll be back for another Oris Aquis at the end of this year when I get my next bonus. Chances are I'm going to buy the exact same Meistertaucher again. I love that watch. All Titanium and focus on the minute hand makes every hour count for me.


----------



## rosborn

McCarthy said:


> I got myself into a new hobby and need the funds. This watch never left my house, so it was kind of a waste. All she saw was my home office desk. I'll be back for another Oris Aquis at the end of this year when I get my next bonus. Chances are I'm going to buy the exact same Meistertaucher again. I love that watch. All Titanium and focus on the minute hand makes every hour count for me.


Understood. It's a beautiful watch!


----------



## rosborn

Just a quick and dirty c-phone photo of my re-entry into the Oris family. Honestly, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Spunwell

Oris 65' today


----------



## whoapower

Maldives


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Ulltand

Mine


----------



## busaharley

Not visiting with you folks enough, but here is my Oris TT1 Iso2281 with carbon fiber dial with some other friends.


----------



## busaharley

There is also a Tag Heuer Link, Movado Gentry, and Tissot Seastar first generation joining the group.


----------



## busaharley

Very dressy.


----------



## Anton Larsson

shahtirthak said:


> Oris Aquis Date 43mm Green Bezel/Grey Dial.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5118178&d=1440468390"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Got this on too. I'm in love.


----------



## ronallan

Here's mine:









Wrote a review of this watch here: Pinoy Watch Fan: Oris Aquis Date in Blue 01 733 7653 4155-07 8 26 01PEB


----------



## semiotech

Here's mine!


----------



## Tabletime

semiotech - great background for a diver pic! I love the super retro look and proportions of the 65.


----------



## busaharley

Sharp


----------



## rosborn

Here's mine, just hanging out on a Monday night...


----------



## 310runner

semiotech said:


> Here's mine!
> View attachment 6866954


Nice shot on the blue backdrop.
What is your wrist size?


----------



## semiotech

310runner said:


> Nice shot on the blue backdrop.
> What is your wrist size?


About 6.3"

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## hector67

Coming back from Acapulco after a long weekend just hanging out...


----------



## BT1993

Does anyone have pics of the TT1 non-wave face dial? Otherwise known as the black ink model?


----------



## JX83

Hi my 1st time here in this forum. I just bought an oris Aquis date 2 days back. Photo quality is not too good.


----------



## Mediocre

This one is in for service.....I am ready to get it back!


----------



## dsbe90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Gauthier

What model is this? Love it.



Mediocre said:


> This one is in for service.....I am ready to get it back!
> 
> View attachment 6922698


----------



## V-Twin

JX83 said:


> Hi my 1st time here in this forum. I just bought an oris Aquis date 2 days back. Photo quality is not too good.


Wellcome JX83, awesome colour and looks like a lume shot!!
Can you post a lume shot as curious to what it looks like.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

silver dial/black dial


----------



## V-Twin

That silver dial one looks like a classic. Are those Nikon rangefinders?

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

My favorite camera the Nikon S2!


----------



## Shagrath

So today the weather has greatly improved. It was above 55 F, sunny, and just gorgeous outside, unlike the previous few months of weather we've had in the Northeast. I decided it would be great to go on a walk and take my camera along. I took some pictures of my newly acquired Oris Aquis. I'm absolutely in love with this watch. The Aquis is just an amazing sight to behold in person. Here's the pictures I took on my walk, I hope they do the watch justice.


----------



## Squeezealexio

40mm


----------



## AAddict

I've posted these elsewhere in the forum, sorry :-!


----------



## 124Spider

Oris TT1 Titan Diver Chrono 1000m (photo by previous owner)


----------



## lorderer

Oris Carlos Coste Cenote Record Edition únic in the world & mine


----------



## Squeezealexio

newly acquired 40mm


----------



## Mediocre

Congrats on the new acquisition, I have the same one....great wearing watches!!!!


----------



## Gwr1949




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## lorderer




----------



## Spiker

@Buchmann69, that combo is really nice. Congrats on your '65!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

I wore my Aquis while hiking today.


----------



## JacksonExports

Col Moschin










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Spiker said:


> @Buchmann69, that combo is really nice. Congrats on your '65!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## AAddict




----------



## Robotaz

JacksonExports said:


> Col Moschin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nice watch. We'll never see another like it.


----------



## JacksonExports

Robotaz said:


> Nice watch. We'll never see another like it.


Thanks I love it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast

Talk about utilitarian!! I think you'd have to go diving more often, right???


----------



## Thejetoz




----------



## mrmarco

One day old. My first Oris. It was this or the Propilot GMT. In the end, the 43mm case size and versatility of the Aquis won me over. 


Oh well, I'm come back and post my image. Getting an error.


----------



## mrmarco

One day old. My first Oris. It was this or the Propilot GMT. In the end, the 43mm case size and versatility of the Aquis won me over.


View attachment 7340586
View attachment 7340594


----------



## Teaklejr

My newest Oris Aquis Titan


----------



## Jaxwired

View attachment 7341586


----------



## jideta

Teaklejr said:


> My newest Oris Aquis Titan


digging the all black!


----------



## rhemmers

My first (and won't be my last.)


----------



## blowfish89

rhemmers said:


> My first (and won't be my last.)
> 
> View attachment 7373770


Congrats! Goawddamn you got my favorite Aquis version.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## ianc666

Early 200m ink dial with the stainless bezel. These are only 12mm thick.


----------



## ianc666

A few better pics of the early TT1 above:


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## watchdaddy1

65er










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dsbe90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Shagrath




----------



## digimate

Oris Pro Diver is incredible. I may have to sell one of my seamasters to grab one...


Master2987 said:


> Wow mate. Nice! I saw this watch at Macy's a while back, and I did not bother trying it on...it was huge for my 6.75 wrist. It fits you very well though. Congrats.


----------



## Robotaz

digimate said:


> Oris Pro Diver is incredible. I may have to sell one of my seamasters to grab one...


Ha, a post from '09, and a good one at that.


----------



## Ryan Williams

I don't have much expendable income, so I don't have a watch collection.

Instead I have this badass, and I'll never get bored of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## azonic225

Love the color of the hands


----------



## ljb187

ianc666 said:


> Early 200m ink dial with the stainless bezel. These are only 12mm thick.


I think this is the only other time I've seen this model posted on WUS....Here's mine:


----------



## hector67

My two Oris divers... These watches are so much fun!


----------



## ljb187

hector67 said:


> My two Oris divers... These watches are so much fun!


Oris has really asserted themselves with their newer divers. The Depth Gauge and the ones you've got are getting more press than just about anything else released in the last few years. The Brashear is fantastic...a few millimeters to big for me...but fantastic. I remain an old-school Oris guy with my favorites being the original 200m (no patterns on the dial) Divers Dates. Like the ones I've mentioned above they're unique watches that stand out in a crowded field of divers - which is a pretty decent accomplishment.


----------



## warren_S5

Just picked up a Depth Gauge Aquis this weekend. Wasn't even in the hunt for a new watch; walked past a jewellers in town and happened to see it in a window and thought I have to have that. Love the chunky design of the strap, clean design and the fact that Oris aren't as obvious as some of the typically preferred premium brands. Very nice watches with some great designs, was hard to decide which one to buy really, but settled on the DG as it was similar in size to my daily beater (Casio Gulfmaster Masters of G series). Two days in and I'm loving the Oris (now I've got used to the weight of it).


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mkeric1

got me an aquis today love it got a quick question do you guys cut the rubber cause it folds under way too high and makes it kind of uncomfortable


----------



## yankeexpress

ljb187 said:


> I think this is the only other time I've seen this model posted on WUS....Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 8479098


Note the different colored second hands!


----------



## yankeexpress

mkeric1 said:


> View attachment 8537370
> 
> got me an aquis today love it got a quick question do you guys cut the rubber cause it folds under way too high and makes it kind of uncomfortable


It is your watch, so you can cut it if you want. The guy you sell it too may not appreciate it shorter.

I did not cut mine, though I intend to keep it. And I'm super glad the WUS I bought it from did not cut it.


----------



## Tagdevil

warren_S5 said:


> Just picked up a Depth Gauge Aquis this weekend. Wasn't even in the hunt for a new watch; walked past a jewellers in town and happened to see it in a window and thought I have to have that. Love the chunky design of the strap, clean design and the fact that Oris aren't as obvious as some of the typically preferred premium brands. Very nice watches with some great designs, was hard to decide which one to buy really, but settled on the DG as it was similar in size to my daily beater (Casio Gulfmaster Masters of G series). Two days in and I'm loving the Oris (now I've got used to the weight of it).


Nice watch. Built like a tank. I had one and tried to get used to,the weight but it never worked out. Got very uncomfortable in humid sweaty weather. Flipped it. Hope it works out for you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## mitchjrj

Love the versatility of the Aquis Date. On steel with a suit... No problem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak

warren_S5 said:


> Just picked up a Depth Gauge Aquis this weekend. Wasn't even in the hunt for a new watch; walked past a jewellers in town and happened to see it in a window and thought I have to have that. Love the chunky design of the strap, clean design and the fact that Oris aren't as obvious as some of the typically preferred premium brands. Very nice watches with some great designs, was hard to decide which one to buy really, but settled on the DG as it was similar in size to my daily beater (Casio Gulfmaster Masters of G series). Two days in and I'm loving the Oris (now I've got used to the weight of it).


Nice pic up sir.


----------



## pronstar

Had to replace the clasp on my Titan 47mm, so off it went to Jack @ International Watch works to get it bead-blasted to match the rest of the watch. Just got it back today, 1-week turnaround at IWW, which is fantastic.

But added to the two weeks it took to get the replacement clasp from Oris, and it was a long time to go without one of my faves.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

my new Divers 65

Divers 65 - 11 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## WatchMedic




----------



## ChronoSage

That is exactly why I went back to the bracelet. I guess if you are determined to have it on rubber for whatever reason it maybe, you'll just have to get over and be done with it and cut the tail end so it fits more comfortably. So far I haven't been able to make up my mind about it so the rubber strap is just sitting there. Perhaps I need a whole bottle of whiskey to get on with it.... lol



mkeric1 said:


> View attachment 8537370
> 
> got me an aquis today love it got a quick question do you guys cut the rubber cause it folds under way too high and makes it kind of uncomfortable


----------



## ChronoSage

This might be my favourite rendition of the old Oris Diver Date. It'll be even more charming and retro if it comes in bronze and can be oxidised.... It'll go excellently with the curved case and pointy indices on the dial.



ljb187 said:


> I think this is the only other time I've seen this model posted on WUS....Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 8479098


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

My new shoes. Hooked up from Aaron at Combat Straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## stryker58

Awesome collection. I'm thinking about adding a 65 to my Oris family too.


----------



## GriffonSec

Oris Cell Pic 2 (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr

Oris Cell Pic (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## mrmarco

Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlins9703

I think that looks superb on the NATO strap.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8709338
> 
> 
> View attachment 8709346
> 
> 
> View attachment 8709354
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That NATO really works well with that watch! Well done.


----------



## braith7

pronstar said:


> Had to replace the clasp on my Titan 47mm, so off it went to Jack @ International Watch works to get it bead-blasted to match the rest of the watch. Just got it back today, 1-week turnaround at IWW, which is fantastic.
> 
> But added to the two weeks it took to get the replacement clasp from Oris, and it was a long time to go without one of my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is fantastic! Love it.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## chrusp

my aquis on a custom strap


----------



## WatchMedic




----------



## dumberdrummer

In Cabo last week...


----------



## rosborn

Just love this watch...


----------



## ER05

chrusp said:


> my aquis on a custom strap
> 
> View attachment 8744530
> 
> 
> View attachment 8744538
> 
> 
> View attachment 8744546


Who did your strap?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## chrusp

Aaron from CombatStraps


ER05 said:


> Who did your strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

chrusp said:


> Aaron from CombatStraps


Great minds think alike. He also did mine.


----------



## kulit..

Soon... ..... ... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vedranvex

chrusp said:


> my aquis on a custom strap
> 
> View attachment 8744530
> 
> 
> View attachment 8744538
> 
> 
> View attachment 8744546


wow this is such a cool strap, is it a secret where did you get/made it?


----------



## rosborn

Vedranvex said:


> wow this is such a cool strap, is it a secret where did you get/made it?


Google Combat Straps


----------



## raheelc

Interested in picking up one of the green bezel Aquis Date versions, but I'm seeing two different ones available online:

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7653-4137mb.html

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7653-4157-07-8-26-01peb.html

Are these just two different models that Oris makes, or is one a newer version of the other? I only see the first one on the Oris website.


----------



## Nick Davies

The first one with the white lettering on the bezel is the newer version. I have a feeling the green and white might go soon, they've pulled that bezel from the small seconds model already.


----------



## dumberdrummer

The second one (green bezel/black font) in on the Oris site, too; however, it's located under the "Vintage Watches" section: 01 733 7653 4157-07 8 26 01PEB - Oris Aquis Date - Oris Aquis - Diving - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.



raheelc said:


> Interested in picking up one of the green bezel Aquis Date versions, but I'm seeing two different ones available online:
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7653-4137mb.html
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7653-4157-07-8-26-01peb.html
> 
> Are these just two different models that Oris makes, or is one a newer version of the other? I only see the first one on the Oris website.


----------



## GriffonSec

oris titan sigma (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## raheelc

dumberdrummer said:


> The second one (green bezel/black font) in on the Oris site, too; however, it's located under the "Vintage Watches" section: 01 733 7653 4157-07 8 26 01PEB - Oris Aquis Date - Oris Aquis - Diving - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.





Nick Davies said:


> The first one with the white lettering on the bezel is the newer version. I have a feeling the green and white might go soon, they've pulled that bezel from the small seconds model already.


Cool, thanks for the info! I have a deal in progress for the older version with the black numbering. Kinda leaning towards that anyways.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew11v25




----------



## rockmastermike

Oris 65 on vintage leather


----------



## braith7

rockmastermike said:


> Oris 65 on vintage leather


Great shot!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## braith7

Aquis Titan Chrono out in the winter sun -



Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

braith7 said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcannon1




----------



## georgy

Cheers.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Fellows

Kicking off our honeymoon in Crete


----------



## dumberdrummer

Mine says "hi" (although from not quite as cool of a locale)! Is yours the 40mm? Mine's the 43mm and I noticed a difference in the bezel font (no need to reply until AFTER you return from the honeymoon, LOL!)?



Fellows said:


> Kicking off our honeymoon in Crete


----------



## philskywalker

I have 3 at the moment, awesome pieces!!!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## bbselement

My first Oris, I love the retro vibe and the old school caseback


----------



## JRMARTINS

I really dig the 42mm 65, but was disapointed when I tried it on the leather strap, it was too long and it was loose even though it was on the last hole....I have 6,5" wrists.


----------



## bbselement

JRMARTINS said:


> I really dig the 42mm 65, but was disapointed when I tried it on the leather strap, it was too long and it was loose even though it was on the last hole....I have 6,5" wrists.


I have a 6.75" wrist and the rubber strap and fabric strap fit perfectly. I saw the leather strap in a video and it looked too long


----------



## rfortson

Love this khaki strap



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

rfortson said:


> Love this khaki strap


I REALLY love that khaki strap, but it's 20mm and the lugs on the 42mm Sixty-Five are 21mm - I think it would be gappy or I'd get it. That's a good looking combination!


----------



## gaoxing84

one of my oris 65


----------



## numbernine

I've had the Oris Sixty-Five for a couple months now and still love everything about it. The oem tropic strap was too long on me and the wide hole spacing was either too tight or too loose, so I've put it on a number of alternatives. Really impressed with how versatile it is.


----------



## rockmastermike

green grass below and white clouds above. Oris 65 on summer NATO #lifeisgood


----------



## Takvorian

Carl Brashear on a brown NATO.


----------



## bigdocmak

Enjoying the full moon with my Prodiver. Have a good night gentlemen.


----------



## Whiskeydevil

43mm Aquis Date


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## xtianyves

Really like that Nato strap! Looks great with jeans. Which one is it?


----------



## georgy

Cheers.


----------



## Earl Grey

That's stunning!



rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## braith7

Loving my new rubber thanks to member dsbe90 !



Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Jefferson Overlin

I am so happy to have joined the oris family recently! definitely my current favorite in the collection.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Taking a break from all the Diver 65 hubbub and getting back to my Regulateur on a GasGasBones strap - truly a unique case and lug design and a complication that only an independent would bother working with. Very big fan of this watch.


----------



## braith7

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## sc2178

Had an Aquis in the white ceramic bezel / white dial and flipped it.

Just picked up a 43mm green/grey and I love it. Much better than the white


----------



## Pun

May Carl Brashear with patina slowly developing.


----------



## chrismcfly

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 9200810


Nice watch, really good picture !


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

Finally broke down and got the lume dial version of the 300m TT1.
Have had, and loved, the black wave dial for about a decade.
Decided it was time and found the lume with bracelet on the 'bay for a pretty good deal.

One of the most comfortable daily wear watches I've ever encountered.


----------



## rfortson

Surf's up!

Oris 3 by Russ, on Flickr

Oris 2 by Russ, on Flickr

Oris 1 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## rockmastermike

Making friends with the 42mm Oris 65 Diver


----------



## Furball




----------



## 310runner

Just picked one up. Are you buying 22mm or 21mm nato straps for the 21mm lug width?


Jefferson Overlin said:


> I am so happy to have joined the oris family recently! definitely my current favorite in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 9164074
> 
> 
> View attachment 9164082
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement




----------



## rockmastermike

Oris 65 in the sunset


----------



## JWNY

Early Christmas present for me. Just joined the club


----------



## troyr1




----------



## Wolfy1909

Aquis Chrono, I love this piece!!

Have a great Weekend.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## dumberdrummer

Aquis 43mm w/tungsten bezel


----------



## DTDiver




----------



## JustUhSecond

A blue starburst Aquis added and I will feel good about my Oris diver collection.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Furball




----------



## roppap




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Hehe...what's with the proliferation of fluffy toys and the Sixty-Five 42?


----------



## Marke01

Aquis depth gauge chrono
Its big, its thick and its heavy but I love it


----------



## mdaclarke

Marke01 said:


> Aquis depth gauge chrono
> Its big, its thick and its heavy but I love it
> View attachment 10027490


Either this or the Altimeter will be my next watch!!, what does the box look like?


----------



## USMC0321

Kinda a must around here...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Schussnik

Love my Aquis blue "sunburst" dial 



*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## emach1967

Almost "vintage"...Built 2000, predecessor of Aquis

...it's the one on the left, obviously...


----------



## Marke01

mdaclarke said:


> Either this or the Altimeter will be my next watch!!, what does the box look like?


Just like the pics very nice pelican case inside another nice box all very classy


----------



## mdaclarke

Marke01 said:


> Just like the pics very nice pelican case inside another nice box all very classy


Does it come in the big box with the 2nd strap and the tools?


----------



## Marke01

mdaclarke said:


> Marke01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the pics very nice pelican case inside another nice box all very classy
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come in the big box with the 2nd strap and the tools?
Click to expand...

Yes it sure does steel and rubber bracelet , screwdriver and a few assorted parts and syringe to clean out depth gauge if needed


----------



## mdaclarke

Marke01 said:


> Yes it sure does steel and rubber bracelet , screwdriver and a few assorted parts and syringe to clean out depth gauge if needed


Well cool. Defo on the to buy list for 2017


----------



## Mbeyazca

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## DTDiver

Mbeyazca said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Nice !!

40 on the left and 43 on the right ?


----------



## watchninja123

What model is the aquis with red hand? Looks very refreshing!


----------



## dinexus

ninja123 said:


> What model is the aquis with red hand? Looks very refreshing!


Whoa, it's a chronometer too. Color me also intrigued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbeyazca

dinexus said:


> Whoa, it's a chronometer too. Color me also intrigued.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aquis TSF limited edition










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## watchninja123

Damn nice! So it is impossible to obtain this version now am I correct


----------



## shigga

Just took delivery of my 65. I was a little surprised of the color. Many photos and videos I saw of it showed a slightly darker blue. This kind of looks lavender to me. I'm kind of thinking this may come off as kind of feminine. Am I overreacting?


----------



## Furball




----------



## TradeKraft

shigga said:


> View attachment 10088290
> Just took delivery of my 65. I was a little surprised of the color. Many photos and videos I saw of it showed a slightly darker blue. This kind of looks lavender to me. I'm kind of thinking this may come off as kind of feminine. Am I overreacting?


If you're questioning it, I'd return it... Otherwise it'll end up in your watch box and you'll end up flipping it at a loss(personal experience).


----------



## camb66




----------



## Furball




----------



## qrocks

I'm very happy to have joined your club. A couple of questions on the Moon pointer: 1) I ended up with the Southern Hemisphere model even though I live in Minnesota. Will I be able to use this pointer backwards or will it simply not match up to the northern hemisphere moon phase? 2) in the package, there is a steel piece included (left of the screwdriver vials in the picture). It seems about the size of a quarter but thicker in the middle on both sides. What is this for? Thanks!


----------



## dinexus

qrocks said:


> I'm very happy to have joined your club. A couple of questions on the Moon pointer: 1) I ended up with the Southern Hemisphere model even though I live in Minnesota. Will I be able to use this pointer backwards or will it simply not match up to the northern hemisphere moon phase? 2) in the package, there is a steel piece included (left of the screwdriver vials in the picture). It seems about the size of a quarter but thicker in the middle on both sides. What is this for? Thanks!


Dunno about your first question, but that steel bit is a 'third hand' you'll need to remove the screws holding the bracelet to the case. Just place the base with the bit pointing up, carefully set the receiving screw head in the bit (careful here, easy to scratch the outward sides of the lugs if your grip slips), and then use the other included screwdriver to remove the opposing screw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time

Just joined the club


----------



## Ruby8six

Furball said:


> View attachment 10094842


Wow that blue is stunning. Why am I falling in love with another watch, lol


----------



## watchsk

I had this one which I really like but could not keep it as I have committed to a 4 watch collection and reached my quota. It is a beautiful piece and was very wearable and comfortable at 42mm. I ended up getting custom straps for it but unfortunately did not get to see them on the watch as it sold very quickly. The aging process with the bronze is unique to each piece which gives each watch a unique patina. Stephen


----------



## Furball

I'm wearing ice blue version of the Oris Tundra today.


----------



## mitchjrj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Sweet watch Pachoe! If you were forced to choose only one - what would you go with - this Oris or your Tuna? (I have seen the Tuna posted a time or two on the Tuna thread)

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Aquis Chrono, love it.

cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## mitchjrj

Aquis Titan Titanium Chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Oris Aquis TSF LE

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Pachoe

whywhysee said:


> Sweet watch Pachoe! If you were forced to choose only one - what would you go with - this Oris or your Tuna? (I have seen the Tuna posted a time or two on the Tuna thread)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Hmmm... hard to choose from those two; very different Divers, one Iconic, versatile, awesome lume and a proof tool on quartz; on the other hand this Prodiver in Ti is in the group of overengineered oversized 1000 mts divers; love it very much but maybe the Tuna is the one to keep for its size and versatility with straps or bracelets;


----------



## Pachoe

whywhysee said:


> Sweet watch Pachoe! If you were forced to choose only one - what would you go with - this Oris or your Tuna? (I have seen the Tuna posted a time or two on the Tuna thread)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Hmmm... hard to choose from those two; very different Divers, one Iconic, versatile, awesome lume and a proof tool on quartz; on the other hand this Prodiver in Ti is in the group of overengineered oversized 1000 mts divers; love it very much but maybe the Tuna is the one to keep for its size and versatility with straps or bracelets; Only if I had to choose.


----------



## ChronoSage

Nothing beats a strap with minimal stitches, substantial tapering and unsealed edges for that vintage look fitting for a retro style watch...


----------



## MR028

kakefe said:


> Oris Aquis TSF LE
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


I really like this LE version of the Aquis, as I understand it limited to 100 editions only for a Turkish watch forum. I believe it also comes on a dark blue rubber strap (similar to the Aquis "Deep Blue")?


----------



## JRMARTINS

ChronoSage said:


> Nothing beats a strap with minimal stitches, substantial tapering and unsealed edges for that vintage look fitting for a retro style watch...


That looks great!! where did you get that strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcellr8tion

My Carl Brashear


----------



## kakefe

MR028 said:


> I really like this LE version of the Aquis, as I understand it limited to 100 editions only for a Turkish watch forum. I believe it also comes on a dark blue rubber strap (similar to the Aquis "Deep Blue")?


Yes it comes with rubber +bracelet ... Rubber strap is also nice in color matching the dial

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## commanche

kakefe said:


> Oris Aquis TSF LE
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


NICE! Is the bezel lumed? Show us the lume!:-d


----------



## ChronoSage

JRMARTINS said:


> ChronoSage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing beats a strap with minimal stitches, substantial tapering and unsealed edges for that vintage look fitting for a retro style watch...
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great!! where did you get that strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Got that from The Watch Band Center. A Germany based online strap seller. The brand of this one is called Campagnolo. Cost ?31 and is made in Italy. I love its strong smell of well oiled leather. The quality is superb and because the sides are not sealed/painted, you get a bit of fluffy leather fiber sticking out which make the overall appearance very "vintage-sque"....


----------



## avslyke

Such an awesome watch - i'm so used to seeing these with a bunch of patina... you almost forget how nice they are to begin with. Enjoy!



xcellr8tion said:


> My Carl Brashear
> View attachment 10462690


----------



## m6rk

My first Oris


----------



## rfortson

m6rk said:


> My first Oris


Nice! What color is that strap? Is that the black one? I have the khaki version.

BTW, don't see many people from Byron. Were you around for the Pop Festival way back when?


----------



## sallynstan

Here's one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andres.zoltan

Hello.Here you have a picture with my oris hirondelle,I hope you will like it.









Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

rfortson said:


> Nice! What color is that strap? Is that the black one? I have the khaki version.
> 
> BTW, don't see many people from Byron. Were you around for the Pop Festival way back when?


It's the black strap. I've only been in Byron going on two years...I'm enjoying it. It's nice to be in a smaller town.


----------



## m6rk

the Diver 65 really cleans up nicely on a nice Sinn leather strap with clasp.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Taken this morning with my trusty BB...


----------



## Kluver

Some beautiful pics in here. 

I been going back and forth on a 65 or aquis and can't make a decision. I think when I find a good deal on one with bracelet I'll jump on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Kluver said:


> Some beautiful pics in here.
> 
> I been going back and forth on a 65 or aquis and can't make a decision. I think when I find a good deal on one with bracelet I'll jump on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you based in London buddy?


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Kluver

Gfxdaddy said:


> Are you based in London buddy?


No sir, out of the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

Looks great on a NATO


----------



## troyr1




----------



## Sauerkraut

Here is my favorite shot of the morning of my wedding, wearing the Aquis Date that my wife got me as a wedding gift.

View attachment 0E2A1944.jpg


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Sauerkraut said:


> Here is my favorite shot of the morning of my wedding, wearing the Aquis Date that my wife got me as a wedding gift.
> 
> View attachment 10642282


What a great watch, with an even better story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zuesmajor

tt1diver said:


> My Titan Chrono 47MM.:-!


This one is really cool. It looks like something out of bio shock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward

Just received this week.......I am in love....


----------



## mitchjrj

Sauerkraut said:


> Here is my favorite shot of the morning of my wedding, wearing the Aquis Date that my wife got me as a wedding gift.
> 
> View attachment 10642282


Fine example of the versatility of this watch. Congratulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Divers 65!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back again!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marind




----------



## Hj3lm

boomguy57 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a really nice combo ?

Sent from the north!


----------



## frozenbamboo

My Divers Sixty-Five on a blue CB Ref. 281 says hello! As a side note, I purchased the Oris Divers Sixty-Five separately and thought it was cool that they include curved spring bars to better fit the textile strap.


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## Buchmann69

New to me (Thanks to Brice!)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ilovesandwiches

Jefferson Overlin said:


> I am so happy to have joined the oris family recently! definitely my current favorite in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 9164074
> 
> 
> View attachment 9164082
> 
> 
> Where did you get that strap?


----------



## Michael Day

ilovesandwiches said:


> Jefferson Overlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy to have joined the oris family recently! definitely my current favorite in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 9164074
> 
> 
> View attachment 9164082
> 
> 
> Where did you get that strap?
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of Erika's Marine Nationale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## watchdaddy1

65er on JPM shoes



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mitchjrj

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 11996042


Great shot. Love my Aquis Date.


----------



## mitchjrj

watchdaddy1 said:


> 65er on JPM shoes


Perfect pairing.


----------



## watchdaddy1

mitchjrj said:


> Perfect pairing.




Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## gerzom

My new Oris Carl Bashear :-!


----------



## JTO

Working today









Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## trhall




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## troyr1

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Champ

my 40mm aquis  love the watch, but its time for a change, so it'll be on the sale forum soon!


----------



## JTO

Champ said:


> my 40mm aquis  love the watch, but its time for a change, so it'll be on the sale forum soon!
> 
> View attachment 12121186


Why??!!

Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## Champ

JST said:


> Why??!!
> 
> Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


just for a change! I love the watch, the size and the unique design are perfect, but this hobby is a strange one!


----------



## AngeloP

Reminds me of Jules Verne and 20,000 leagues under the sea. Check out the rivets on the bracelet.


----------



## rfortson

Wearing my Divers 65 today









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Aquis Chronograph - a real watch for real men ))


----------



## MadMrB

Wolfy1909 said:


> View attachment 12139698
> 
> Aquis Chronograph - a real watch for real men ))


 Awesome... I just wish I had a more manly wrist to accomodate one.


----------



## KickToc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchninja123

Champ said:


> just for a change! I love the watch, the size and the unique design are perfect, but this hobby is a strange one!


You have summarized this watch collecting thing perfectly haha

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Chill Time! Good weekend all...










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Rusty427

Getting on a bit with a few miles on the clock. I remember trying to source a ceramic bezel for it some years ago, but now I kinda like it.


----------



## bacardidu06

Have had my Aquis for the last three weeks. It has been on my wrist for the las three weeks.


----------



## ER05

Diver date todat









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ER05

ER05 said:


> Diver date today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## cbrzrule

These are some of the best bang per buck watches out there.


----------



## craniotes

Love it.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## craigmorin4555

Great Barrier Reef II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord

Adam, congrats on the watch, and, the lovely shot of it!



craniotes said:


> Love it.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## BrianMcKay

.


----------



## tysonmax

Just picked this up over the weekend. Absolutely love it...The choice to slim down the bracelet makes it feel perfect! My AD threw in a hat to boot


----------



## BrianMcKay

I definitely like the chiseled crown guards, slimmed lugs, and slimmed bracelet.


----------



## iceman767

Feeling the silver dial at the moment


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

Some lovely Oris dive watches. Here's mine; I bought it last weekend after months of indecision between this and the blue/black 40mm '65. Also got close to opting for an Eterna KonTiki retro reissue watch I saw! Anyway here it is. Still can't say for sure if I prefer this or the '65, but this was just a case of right place - right time, and I couldn't let it go at the price I got it for! Really nice quality feel to it. And I love the blue dial.


----------



## BrianMcKay

excellent choice
black and dark blue
I like the new generation's winding-stem crown, crown guards, lugs, and bracelet.


----------



## Robotaz

It's interesting to note that the 2nd gen bezel inserts vary differently from the first gen. Instead of the brushed matte seen on most, it's gloss or a flat matte. I'm still trying to figure out if all bracelet models come with the gloss, or not.


----------



## justin86

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Aquis Chrono. One of the few chronos I know with a WR of 500m and the pushers are unscrewed. Really love it 

Cheers from Germany, have a great week

Wolfgang


----------



## bbselement

Showed up this morning, loving the dimensions and the blue grey dial.


----------



## MadMrB

bbselement said:


> View attachment 12357717
> 
> 
> Showed up this morning, loving the dimensions and the blue grey dial.


Congratulations, it looks fantastic :-!


----------



## bbselement

MadMrB said:


> Congratulations, it looks fantastic :-!


Thank you! It's feeling like an ideal every day watch.

Do you know how to pronounce Deauville? Is it doVille? dohVille? duhVille? I am so uncouth, ie, un-French. Please pass the taters...


----------



## DutchMongolian

Divers 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

bbselement said:


> Do you know how to pronounce Deauville? Is it doVille? dohVille? duhVille?


Wikipedia says it's pronounced "doh vil" for future reference if that helps anyone. I like to pronounce names correctly


----------



## ctsean

Robotaz said:


> It's interesting to note that the 2nd gen bezel inserts vary differently from the first gen. Instead of the brushed matte seen on most, it's gloss or a flat matte. I'm still trying to figure out if all bracelet models come with the gloss, or not.


If you're referring to the Aquis, the black face has brushed bezels (both new version and prior version) and the blue sunburst has the gloss. Granted I can't confirm this applies to every strap available, but can assure you that my current gen, black face on metal has a brushed bezel. The brushed very often does not show up in pictures and makes it look matte


----------



## rickpal14

Just purchased at my AD! Fits great on my wrist!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIke03




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kluver

With a couple friends......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Oris 65 on 1 of Erika's Originals Marine Nationale shoes.


----------



## frogmeister

Here's a photo of my wrist minus my new aquis....gutted that my girlfriend missed the postman today. Why anyone would need to sleep after a night shift is beyond me?


----------



## craniotes

frogmeister said:


> Here's a photo of my wrist minus my new aquis....gutted that my girlfriend missed the postman today. Why anyone would need to sleep after a night shift is beyond me?


Heres a shot of mine to keep you tided over until tomorrow:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## willykatie

Got mine today after missed the postman yesterday.

Is it too big on my wrist? What do you guys think? I love it but if it is too big and look silly on me I probably have to send it back and get the Oris 65 40mm even though I love this new Aquis so much. The blue just so amazing. Looks like black inside and blue outside.

Some pics on my wrist and I haven't adjusted it yet, just using my daughter hair bobble lol. Some weight on this thing . Excuse the plastic



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

willykatie said:


> Is it too big on my wrist? What do you guys think?


What's your wrist size?


----------



## Robotaz

Oleksiis said:


> What's your wrist size?


It looks pretty huge, but pics from a couple feet can be very deceiving.


----------



## willykatie

My skinny girly wrist only 6" lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

willykatie said:


> My skinny girly wrist only 6" lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know. Not to beat you up, but that's a tough combo to work out.

I'd look really hard around the forums at the Halios Seaforth and see if you like the style. If you do, return the Aquis and wait for. Ore orders to open.

I have two Seaforths and they are great watches at half the price and far smaller. Check them out.


----------



## Rizzits

Oris Divers 65 Topper no-date edition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Robotaz said:


> I don't know. Not to beat you up, but that's a tough combo to work out.
> 
> I'd look really hard around the forums at the Halios Seaforth and see if you like the style. If you do, return the Aquis and wait for. Ore orders to open.
> 
> I have two Seaforths and they are great watches at half the price and far smaller. Check them out.


If you really like the Aquis design, then why not try to find a pre-owned (they're not in the current model collection) 40mm Aquis, its a great size and should suit you very well and save you some cash also. I can't understand why Oris dropped the 40mm, and hope they will re-introduce it :-s

This is my 40mm Aquis on my 6.75" wrist:


----------



## KickToc

Great pool/summer watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

This another shot of me wearing it rather than a close up shot. Does it look silly? If it does, I probably exchange it with Tag Aquaracer as they do 41mm even though I'm in love with Aquis but sometimes you gotta let it go 

Excuse the pyjamas 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

willykatie said:


> My skinny girly wrist only 6" lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you should check for the 36mm version. Visit your local AD and try both.


----------



## willykatie

DTDiver said:


> Maybe you should check for the 36mm version. Visit your local AD and try both.


That's what I thought at the beginning and tried my wife's watch and I think 36 or 38 and looks like girls watch lol. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTO

willykatie said:


> This another shot of me wearing it rather than a close up shot. Does it look silly? If it does, I probably exchange it with Tag Aquaracer as they do 41mm even though I'm in love with Aquis but sometimes you gotta let it go
> 
> Excuse the pyjamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally think it looks great on your wrist. What's the point of spending all this money on watches when you down size and it disappears on the wrist. Now I'm not naive and say you should have big 48mm watches on smaller wrists but I believe the only reason why you shouldn't have the aquis is if you're not comfortable with the heft of the watch after wearing it awhile.

Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## Neognosis

I agree with JST. If you like it, keep it. Who cares if it is subjectively too big or too small? THere is nothing natural about wearing a little machine on your wrist all day anyway!


----------



## BrianMcKay

willykatie said:


> Does it look silly?


I echo the suggestion that you return that for a refund and then get a 40mm Aquis.


----------



## chrusp

go to the gym, eat few hamburgers and keep it.
or replace with older aquis 43mm


Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## willykatie

Haha, the problem is, I have very fast metabolism and even when I don't do anything I burn calories. I know some of you probably think, lucky you but in my case probably not as I can't really put on weight and I eat a lot, probably more than normal people. Now before anybody say, no I don't have worms .

The decision is today, and I'll put picture up later as I have normal clothes today instead of pyjamas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

^^^
I think it looks fine. I mean it's 43mm, not 50mm. So its not like you're trying to pull off wearing some giant Invicta. You obviously liked the watch enough to spend a good amount of money on it. So bottom line is if it makes you smile when you look at your wrist then keep it.


----------



## mcwatch12

who here wants to learn diving because they have an oris watch ? or is it just me ?


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Oleksiis

willykatie said:


> The decision is today, and I'll put picture up later as I have normal clothes today instead of pyjamas


Well, as you know Oris had discontinued smaller Aquis few years ago. Why did they do that? Maybe they think that there is no any small wrist left on the planet? I doubt. They had 43mm Aquis and now they released even slightly bigger 43.5mm new Aquis because they supposed Aquis to be a big diver watch. Oris designed Aquis to wear big. It would be silly not to have a smaller version of one of the most popular company's model. They do not have such version only for one reason - Aquis was designed to be a big watch, bigger than a dress watch.Take that to considiration.

When I first bought Aquis 43mm I was worried that it's much bigger watch than I used to wear. But now, after half a year of owning this stunning watch I understand why it has such size. You feel this watch, you feel it's weight (quality), you understand what did you pay for! And, Aquis is the watch that is screaming "LOOK AT ME! I'M GORGEOUS!!!! AND MY OWNER IS A COOL MAN!"... ))


----------



## MadMrB

Oleksiis said:


> Well, as you know Oris had discontinued smaller Aquis few years ago. Why did they do that? Maybe they think that there is no any small wrist left on the planet? I doubt. They had 43mm Aquis and now they released even slightly bigger 43.5mm new Aquis because they supposed Aquis to be a big diver watch. Oris designed Aquis to wear big. It would be silly not to have a smaller version of one of the most popular company's model. They do not have such version only for one reason - Aquis was designed to be a big watch, bigger than a dress watch.Take that to considiration.
> 
> When I first bought Aquis 43mm I was worried that it's much bigger watch than I used to wear. But now, after half a year of owning this stunning watch I understand why it has such size. You feel this watch, you feel it's weight (quality), you understand what did you pay for! And, Aquis is the watch that is screaming "LOOK AT ME! I'M GORGEOUS!!!! AND MY OWNER IS A COOL MAN!"... ))


 Whilst I support the "LOOK AT ME!" argument for the 43mm Aquis. I believe the 40mm Aquis is a fantastic watch with its own personality, it wears beautifully and feels more classy and refined than the 43mm. Don't get me wrong I'm not knocking the 43mm Aquis in any way (I own 3 of them), but my 40mm Aquis is truely sublime.

I can't find very much to criticise Oris about, but dropping the 40mm Aquis is really unfathomable to me. I think that everyone deserves to be able to enjoy the Aquis and dropping the 40mm size denies many that pleasure :-(


----------



## MadMrB

Aquis 40mm


----------



## DTDiver

MadMrB said:


> Whilst I support the "LOOK AT ME!" argument for the 43mm Aquis. I believe the 40mm Aquis is a fantastic watch with its own personality, it wears beautifully and feels more classy and refined than the 43mm. Don't get me wrong I'm not knocking the 43mm Aquis in any way (I own 3 of them), but my 40mm Aquis is truely sublime.
> 
> I can't find very much to criticise Oris about, but dropping the 40mm Aquis is really unfathomable to me. I think that everyone deserves to be able to enjoy the Aquis and dropping the 40mm size denies many that pleasure :-(


Totally agree with you. I own an old version of the Aquis in 43mm; I like the originality of the design on this diver watch and I also like the dressier side. I know it is thought enough to follow me barely everywhere I go. I have small wrists; this Aquis it's probably the biggest watch I can wear.

A diver/tool watch don't need to be big. I understand that the 43mm (43.5 for the last version) is the best for the average wrist, but the 40mm was the best option for those of us who have small wrist and want to wear that beauty without looking weird.


----------



## braith7

willykatie said:


> This another shot of me wearing it rather than a close up shot. Does it look silly? If it does, I probably exchange it with Tag Aquaracer as they do 41mm even though I'm in love with Aquis but sometimes you gotta let it go
> 
> Excuse the pyjamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skip the AquaRacer and check out a Sinn or two - not a diver but the Sinn 104 would be a good size for you

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## braith7

A few recent shots of my Aquis Titan Chrono 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David

willykatie said:


> This another shot of me wearing it rather than a close up shot. Does it look silly? If it does, I probably exchange it with Tag Aquaracer as they do 41mm even though I'm in love with Aquis but sometimes you gotta let it go
> 
> Excuse the pyjamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with how it looks. The watch is supposed to be big so let it be big. It looks great on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

braith7 said:


> A few recent shots of my Aquis Titan Chrono


That model looks great on the rubber


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

Came home from work and thought, oh my watch is glowing . Might as well show some lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Go for a walk to the park:


----------



## trh77

Aquis - Tudor - Divers 65


----------



## tanksndudes

On eBay mesh.


----------



## Moker




----------



## mitchjrj

braith7 said:


> A few recent shots of my Aquis Titan Chrono [emoji4


Fellow Titan Ti owner - incredible watch. Reminds me that I'm overdue for a trip back to the rubber strap.


----------



## 74notserpp

Small Second Blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Moker said:


> View attachment 12434011


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

My first Oris Pro Diver but I am really digging the Aqua

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

TheGiant said:


> View attachment 12435985
> 
> 
> My first Oris Pro Diver but I am really digging the Aqua
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The average WIS has no idea how that PDD is even on a higher level than the Darth Tuna. It's a serious, professional instrument. In the grand scheme of things, the price is very cheap.


----------



## LondonTime

Time for my Divers Date to find a new home sadly :-( (but it will be replaced by a 40mm Aquis so not all is lost!). Still love the design and colour scheme more than any of the current Oris dive range, but my taste for smaller watches means it's spent the last year or so sitting in the watch box and deserves better.

Available to buy on ebay if anyone in the UK is interested... (shameless plug over :-d )


----------



## Skim_Milk

Chucho73 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


gorgeous watch/strap combo!


----------



## Chucho73

Skim_Milk said:


> gorgeous watch/strap combo!


Thank you very much!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbleoh7

Oris 65 Diver on cheap-o silicone strap


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

That green is SHARP. I sometimes second guess my decision to go blue.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Still the one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HickWillis

Took this after cleaning it. The light in my kitchen hit it just right and made a cool reflection


----------



## willykatie

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Still the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I've seen that colour of Oris before. What Oris is that and what size? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taerid

Very nice! Do all Oris Aquis' have this sort of glossy dial?


----------



## tinmichael

Oris carlos coste limited-edition 01-643-7584-7154 set. Unfortunately, I lost the box already, but I have every accessories and booklet comes with the watch.


----------



## Alva josh

Here's mine today


----------



## fozarin

willykatie said:


> I don't think I've seen that colour of Oris before. What Oris is that and what size? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aquis Maldives LE. It's 43 mm and one of the most beautiful colour combinations.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dbleoh7

Oris 65 on new Horween strap


----------



## mstnpete

My 2017 Oris Aquis Date Diver just arrived.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchabel

Traffic with the Brash.


----------



## Michael Day

Caffeine diver from way back ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iceman767

Wavering between the 2 colours.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

iceman767 said:


> Wavering between the 2 colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Love the silver but hands colour gives no contrast for readability. Blue on the other hand is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iceman767

Michael Day said:


> Love the silver but hands colour gives no contrast for readability. Blue on the other hand is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You make a great point. The blue as you say is awesome. The green is equally tempting 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

I was in the same boat back in May.

Ultimately i I went with the blue and don't regret it.

But it I do still think I would have loved the green or silver as well.

Ultimately, I was looking for an every day watch that I could wear for the next 50 years, and I thought that the blue was the best fit for that.

But if I was a wealthier man, I would have all three.


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement




----------



## mb902cg

...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

bbselement said:


> View attachment 12516683


Outstanding.


----------



## Digitalone

Anyone have a 65 on an Orange NATO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbselement




----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Mechanicalworld

View attachment 12534959


----------



## asrael

Desk diving with my Aquis Hammerhead on my 6.7" wrist. Bonus under-the-desk lume shot added.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manaz101

I switch between the Oris bracelet and Oris leather band.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement




----------



## lawrence3434

View attachment 12539565


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

asrael said:


> Desk diving with my Aquis Hammerhead on my 6.7" wrist. Bonus under-the-desk lume shot added.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool watch, looks to have great lume!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Morning dog walk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle

Oris Titan C









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Maddog1970

K, so after a couple of days on the wrist, I am here to tell you that this is not a tool watch.

nope, not even close

a Seiko MM300 is.......a Squale 1521......Citizen NY series......Helson Shark Diver.....

but not this........

this is eye candy, and dare I say pretty as all heck!

seriously, I know it can hang with (and surpass) those listed above, but my word it's a thing of beauty.....

i would, and some will take shots for this, compare it with my Pelagos in terms of build quality and wear comfort.....just MHO.















Probably waited to long to get an Oris, but in the end, so glad I got this one.......outstanding and punches so far above its weight......any thoughts of Omega have left my head!


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## chickenlittle

Caught the sun's rays at the right angle. Punched up the colours with a Pixlr filter for drama.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

Maddog1970 said:


> K, so after a couple of days on the wrist, I am here to tell you that this is not a tool watch.
> 
> nope, not even close
> 
> a Seiko MM300 is.......a Squale 1521......Citizen NY series......Helson Shark Diver.....
> 
> but not this........
> 
> this is eye candy, and dare I say pretty as all heck!
> 
> seriously, I know it can hang with (and surpass) those listed above, but my word it's a thing of beauty.....
> 
> i would, and some will take shots for this, compare it with my Pelagos in terms of build quality and wear comfort.....just MHO.
> 
> View attachment 12546767
> View attachment 12546777
> 
> 
> Probably waited to long to get an Oris, but in the end, so glad I got this one.......outstanding and punches so far above its weight......any thoughts of Omega have left my head!


Those who still argue that the Aquis is nowhere near the Pelagos must go handle an Aquis in person - the design, build quality, finish, bracelet quality AND wear comfort is definitely in the same ballpark.

Yours' a beaut. So is my Hammerhead  Enjoy~

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

I am so impressed with the total package and quality of my 2017 Oris Aquis.
I am considering purchasing another Oris model.

Happy Sunday!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I compare this watch to the Pelagos and the newest PO.

The clasp is not up to the Pelagos, but it's functionality puts it over the boring PO clasp.

The movement is not up to either, but it runs great and the crown action, both in the movement and outside the movement, is awesome. Great crown, and improved over the last Aquis IMO.

Other than that, this watch is on par with them or better in many categories. The new bracelet and this clever strap are awesome. It's a great watch.


----------



## soaking.fused

chickenlittle said:


>


Super shot alert   




























Recently shipped my Brashear off to its new owner; what a gorgeous Bronze Diver, though.


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ekstrom63

My lovely Stagehorn 

IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171004/14eadcdd84077aeb7f49539ffe3a62d9.jpg[/IMG]









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigFatFred

Thought it was time to try the bracelet option


----------



## soaking.fused

BigFatFred said:


> View attachment 12556967


Stellar.



Buchmann69 said:


>


Aces.


----------



## anto1980

Wrong section...


----------



## Maddog1970

Staghorn time...loving those 65s on bracelet!


----------



## dbleoh7




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## tysonmax

And if someone happens to need the strap changing tool for the 2017 Aquis the model number is below.


----------



## mstnpete

2017 Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzom

My Carl Brashear on a new leather strap. 
I think the blue works well with the case and the dial.......


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## SKOBR

Oris 65 Limited Edition Topper from Topper CA 94010

SK0BR


----------



## vintageguy

this just in. the perfect vintage reissue.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Just arrived...1990s B-7401 200m...


----------



## traczu

Took me some time, but couldnt resist and I had to get this new Aquis


----------



## mstnpete

2017 Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

65 Topper Limited Edition


----------



## AdmiralMitov

I am new to the Oris club. But here is one photo as a beginning.


----------



## Brey17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Just look at that lume (and that blue strap and stainless steel combining with ceramic)... OMG, I LOVE IT!


----------



## marind




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

mstnpete said:


> 2017 Aquis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


That is one gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mstnpete

rosborn said:


> That is one gorgeous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you rosborn!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

There is something so comfortable about how thin this watch is. Couple that with the way the bracelet tapers, this watch is so comfortable. The bracelet is thinner than some of my straps.


----------



## Neognosis

Brey17 said:


> There is something so comfortable about how thin this watch is. Couple that with the way the bracelet tapers, this watch is so comfortable. The bracelet is thinner than some of my straps.


agreed. I just replaced the OEM leather strap, which fell apart after a few months of wear, with the bracelet. So far, im pretty pleased...


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Just resized my 65 rivet bracelet and holy s#%$ was that difficult. Those collars are stubborn. I’ll post a wrist shot as soon as my palms de-sweat.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## kalburnfall

Col Moschin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bircoh

tysonmax said:


> And if someone happens to need the strap changing tool for the 2017 Aquis the model number is below.


Where did you buy the "ORIS Screwdriver Triwing" [30 0773X]? They seem hard to find, both in web stores and physical stores. What did you pay for it?

Thanks a lot in advance!

/Birger


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzom

Very Nice, limited edition (Topper??), no date version!!

:-!:-!


----------



## Larry23

Part of the Oris family as of today


----------



## old45

Very happy to be able to join in.


----------



## SKOBR

gerzom said:


> Very Nice, limited edition (Topper??), no date version!!
> 
> :-!:-!


SCAN ONE OF THESE QR CODE (quick response).

















TA. This Oris 65 no date -limited to 100 pieces- is customized by Topper Jewellers California.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

Taken last week. Now I'm back in the cold!


----------



## D4MO

Taken a few days ago on the palm Dubai.


----------



## sticky

Another watch with a complication I can't use but it sure looks good.


----------



## Myrrhman

Just joined the Oris club 

Wanted an Aquis for a long time ... and now i have one !









Freaking in love with !!

And the accuracy !!! 2.5 sec. lost per day !
Now i know this will change over time, but damn, that's pretty accurate and impressive.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

Thrilled to have a big Oris diver to go with my Diver 65! This watch can compete with Rolex and Omega, IMO. No COSC or in-house movement but my experience with Sellita has been very good.


----------



## Myrrhman

bbselement said:


> Thrilled to have a big Oris diver to go with my Diver 65! This watch can compete with Rolex and Omega, IMO. No COSC or in-house movement but my experience with Sellita has been very good.
> 
> View attachment 12751967


For me to. Still at a 2.5 sec loss per day. So so happy with that


----------



## BrianMcKay

DLC-on-steel Aquis

Sent from my HTC iPhone 8S Plus via Tapatalk Pro Premium


----------



## Wolfy1909

Aquis Chronograph, a fantastic piece!

Merry Christmas!

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## DSpivey1

My only Oris. Sadly it isnt getting the wrist time it used to.


----------



## ptman2000




----------



## ptman2000

New Oris Aquis green on grey dial. Very sharp and comfortable to wear!


----------



## iceman767

65









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

iceman767 said:


> 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


i bought the blue one in may. I wanted it to be my every day watch, and it is great for that. If i had the money to have two, the silver face would be mine. Such a fantastic watch.... just not as versatile to me to justify the expense. So beautiful, though...


----------



## Nasmitty7185

My first ever Oris diver. Picked up this store display model for $236!!!


----------



## dumberdrummer

Nasmitty7185 said:


> View attachment 12763337
> 
> My first ever Oris diver. Picked up this store display model for $236!!!


$236?!?! Wow....where?


----------



## mitchjrj

New arrival...


----------



## Caso

Oris 65 Deauville. This is a watch made for the beach! The dial is incredible in this environment. Plus it's keeping under +2/day!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Divers ALWAYS look the goods on a NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mybaby02




----------



## audio.bill

bbselement said:


> Thrilled to have a big Oris diver to go with my Diver 65! This watch can compete with Rolex and Omega, IMO. No COSC or in-house movement but my experience with Sellita has been very good.
> 
> View attachment 12751967


Congrats on your new acquisition, it looks great on you! Can I ask your wrist size for perspective? TIA and wear it well in the New Year!


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Happy New Year !!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Can't get enough of this watch









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

audio.bill said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition, it looks great on you! Can I ask your wrist size for perspective? TIA and wear it well in the New Year!


7.00. The watch wears very comfortably and is surprisingly thin for a 300M diver. It's a great watch, the best GADA watch I've ever had. Still haven't taken it off.


----------



## mitchjrj

Had to pry this off my wrist to shoot...


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## Digitalone

mitchjrj said:


> Had to pry this off my wrist to shoot...
> 
> View attachment 12778683
> 
> 
> View attachment 12778685


Great shots!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MR028

New year - new watch! My new Oris Aquis Hammerhead limited edition. I picked it up on holidays in Cairns, Australia (pictured on location). This was the first time I'd seen this model 'in the flesh' and it hadn't really been on my radar, as I already have a grey dialled Aquis Date, of the previous generation. However as soon as I saw it, I had to have it! The clincher were the cool blue seconds numerals and seconds hand. The sunray grey dial just pops under light.


----------



## beast619

Going on almost 7 years now. With a bit of Punisher in the background.


----------



## Tanker G1

My 2nd and 3rd Aquis were delivered this week. I could not possibly be more pleased. :-!


----------



## MrLinde

Love that Hammerhead limited edition!


----------



## Lilbrief35

These are some great watches I'm seeing!


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## KellenH

^ Terrific photo


----------



## carlhaluss

It has been too long a spell, without this Divers 65 on my wrist:





Truth is, it has been sitting in a drawer for months, while I have been deciding whether to sell it or not. It had gone out for a service, to replace the crown, stem and tube, much too soon after I got it. I realize that it is not the most robust crown mechanism in the world, but I had also done nothing to damage it. After all, it had a happy ending and was fixed without mention of any charge, even though I was told it is a "grey" area.

So, I still love the aesthetics of this watch. Unfortunately, the resale on these is absolutely horrible, and turns out I would be lucky to get half what I paid for it. For the time being, I am going to enjoy it. It always feels like a fun, vintage piece to me. I am going to try and keep it on my wrist much as I can, so I can avoid winding it too much, meaning I don't want to screw down the crown more often than necessary. Actually, even though it is designated as a diver watch, I would really prefer that is had a non screwed down crown.

Anyway, made up my mind to enjoy it, and enjoy it I will!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69

My two Oris Divers



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## kplam

I was curious last night and I know it's not the correct look for this vintage-themed piece, but it does fit my Everest rubber bracelet from my Rolex Explorer.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

kplam said:


> I was curious last night and I know it's not the correct look for this vintage-themed piece, but it does fit my Everest rubber bracelet from my Rolex Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Actually, I quite like how that molded strap fits pretty much perfectly flush against the case!


----------



## mitchjrj

Equally at home under a cuff.


----------



## mitchjrj

Tanker G1 said:


> My 2nd and 3rd Aquis were delivered this week. I could not possibly be more pleased. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12786005
> 
> 
> View attachment 12786007


Complement each other well.


----------



## jorgenl

49 mm Meistertaucher...


----------



## jorgenl

since the photo, I have had the watch polished and the bezel insert replaced. Looks like new now


----------



## DTDiver

Hi everyone.

Back in the mid-2017, I planed to buy a new Aquis to replace my old one. Put money on the side, selling stuff.. and the January 1st, I placed an order on AuthenticWatches for a 2017 Aquis/ Black face. I finally received it some days ago.

My first reaction when I opened the box : "holly cow, that seems big". I have to say that I decided to reduce the size of the watches in my collection two years ago; because I realized my taste was more satisfied with the 40mm side and because of my small wrist. Anyway, I adjusted the bracelet size and put it on my wrist. Still find it too big ..but I wasn't sure if it's just a visual effect or in fact a big watch. I also compared it to my old Oris Aquis and the well know Seiko Turtle (SRP777).

Om the case size, my old Oris Aquis is 43mm, the Seiko Turtle 45mm and the new Aquis 43,5mm. Side by side, the 3 watches seems to have similar sizes. But the new Aquis wears definitely bigger.





































Some wrist shot of the 3 watches :



















(And yes, it fits under the cuff !)































































The old and the new Oris Aquis. We notice the thinner bracelet on the new one; also, the new one feels lighter than the old Aquis. 









Pros:
- Really good quality/price ratio
- Well built 
- Excellent finish
- Classy style

Cons :
- too big to be classy, but too classy to be sport/tool watch (personal taste)

For me, it's a big disappointment. I waited this watch, thinking it should be just a modern version of my old one; wrong. In fact, if the 40mm of this model was still available, I surely bought it instead of the 43,5mm. The Sixty-Five collection is not for me; just don't like the style. I hope Oris will revive the 40mm Aquis shortly for those of us who are equally fans of the Aquis line, have small wrist and prefers smaller watches (but not too small, meaning the 36mm Aquis).

I still have to decide if I'll keep or sell it. I'll wear it 2-3 weeks to see if it grows on me, but if my feelings stay as they are right now, it will be on sale (if you are interested, just pm me).


----------



## Michael Day

mitchjrj said:


> View attachment 12787949


Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dumberdrummer

DTDiver said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Back in the mid-2017, I planed to buy a new Aquis to replace my old one. Put money on the side, selling stuff.. and the January 1st, I placed an order on AuthenticWatches for a 2017 Aquis/ Black face. I finally received it some days ago.
> 
> My first reaction when I opened the box : "holly cow, that seems big". I have to say that I decided to reduce the size of the watches in my collection two years ago; because I realized my taste was more satisfied with the 40mm side and because of my small wrist. Anyway, I adjusted the bracelet size and put it on my wrist. Still find it too big ..but I wasn't sure if it's just a visual effect or in fact a big watch. I also compared it to my old Oris Aquis and the well know Seiko Turtle (SRP777).
> 
> Om the case size, my old Oris Aquis is 43mm, the Seiko Turtle 45mm and the new Aquis 43,5mm. Side by side, the 3 watches seems to have similar sizes. But the new Aquis wears definitely bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some wrist shot of the 3 watches :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And yes, it fits under the cuff !)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old and the new Oris Aquis. We notice the thinner bracelet on the new one; also, the new one feels lighter than the old Aquis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> - Really good quality/price ratio
> - Well built
> - Excellent finish
> - Classy style
> 
> Cons :
> - too big to be classy, but too classy to be sport/tool watch (personal taste)
> 
> For me, it's a big disappointment. I waited this watch, thinking it should be just a modern version of my old one; wrong. In fact, if the 40mm of this model was still available, I surely bought it instead of the 43,5mm. The Sixty-Five collection is not for me; just don't like the style. I hope Oris will revive the 40mm Aquis shortly for those of us who are equally fans of the Aquis line, have small wrist and prefers smaller watches (but not too small, meaning the 36mm Aquis).
> 
> I still have to decide if I'll keep or sell it. I'll wear it 2-3 weeks to see if it grows on me, but if my feelings stay as they are right now, it will be on sale (if you are interested, just pm me).


Looks good. FYI, though, what you're referring to in your collection as the "old Aquis" is actually not an Aquis at all. It's the predecessor to the Aquis line...the 44mm TT1 Divers Date. You may want to look into an actual 1st generation Aquis, as (if I recall correctly) I've read in several reviews that the 2017 update does wear larger than ithe 43mm size of the outgoing version.


----------



## jasi_88

I'm considering buying the Sixty-Five Movember edition but before I pull the trigger I'd like to see how does it look like with a bracelet. So are there any Movember-owners wearing the watch with a bracelet who'd care to share some photos of it?


----------



## MrLinde

It's a shame they didn't make a 40mm aquis :/


----------



## DTDiver

dumberdrummer said:


> Looks good. FYI, though, what you're referring to in your collection as the "old Aquis" is actually not an Aquis at all. It's the predecessor to the Aquis line...the 44mm TT1 Divers Date. You may want to look into an actual 1st generation Aquis, as (if I recall correctly) I've read in several reviews that the 2017 update does wear larger than ithe 43mm size of the outgoing version.


Totally right ! 
Sorry for the confusion.

Made my decision: my 2017 Aquis will be on sale as soon as I have time to organize the selling post.


----------



## DTDiver

MrLinde said:


> It's a shame they didn't make a 40mm aquis :/


You're absolutely right!
I don't have the statistics, but I'm pretty sure the discontinued Aquis 40mm was a good seller.


----------



## MrLinde

DTDiver said:


> You're absolutely right!
> I don't have the statistics, but I'm pretty sure the discontinued Aquis 40mm was a good seller.


It was a good seller.

A new 40mm Aquis would be a hit for Oris. Maybe it's something coming down the road?


----------



## Oleksiis

DTDiver said:


> Totally right !
> Made my decision: my 2017 Aquis will be on sale as soon as I have time to organize the selling post.


I had pre-2017 Aquis and sold it (after a year) because of the size. I suffered almost every day (the watch seems a bit bigger for me). Now I don't know what to do. I have to buy Aquis tomorrow. But, I'm not sure about that... Maybe I should buy something else while waiting (and hoping) for the 40mm Aquis?


----------



## dumberdrummer

Oleksiis said:


> I had pre-2017 Aquis and sold it (after a year) because of the size. I suffered almost every day (the watch seems a bit bigger for me). Now I don't know what to do. I have to buy Aquis tomorrow. But, I'm not sure about that... Maybe I should buy something else while waiting (and hoping) for the 40mm Aquis?


You've got my curiosity piqued (especially since I've seen you post this in a couple of threads), why do you "have to" by an Aquis tomorrow? (Not trying to be a jerk or argumentative, I really am curious!).


----------



## Oleksiis

dumberdrummer said:


> why do you "have to" by an Aquis tomorrow? (Not trying to be a jerk or argumentative, I really am curious!).


Oh, actualy I don't have to... but if I want to get a good discount at AD (25%) I have to buy it in a few days because the discount is no longer available and AD just hold a discount for me for a few days. If I'll not buy it I'll lost a discount (and therefore there is no sense to buy it later for a full price). That's it!


----------



## dumberdrummer

Oleksiis said:


> Oh, actualy I don't have to... but if I want to get a good discount at AD (25%) I have to buy it in a few days because the discount is no longer available and AD just hold a discount for me for a few days. If I'll not buy it I'll lost a discount (and therefore there is no sense to buy it later for a full price). That's it!


Ah, makes sense. Just don't purchase because you feel you're "under the gun", you don't want to regret the purchase (again!) at a later date.


----------



## Oleksiis

dumberdrummer said:


> Ah, makes sense. Just don't purchase because you feel you're "under the gun", you don't want to regret the purchase (again!) at a later date.


Thanks for your advice! Well, I just really don't know what to do...  I love Oris Aquis and I think there is no other watches for me like Oris. But sometimes I feel like Aquis is a bit large for me. Well, anyway I think I will buy Aquis... )))


----------



## Lovro_

45.5 mm









Poslano sa mog EVA-L19 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Divers 65 on Uncle Seiko Tropic









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

...that's a goooood news !!!
See this on IG


----------



## AdmiralMitov

Lets refresh this thread....
with some "unusual" desk diving.. lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705

Buchmann69 said:


> My two Oris Divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


I love the nato on your Sixty Five. Where did you get it?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Love how they have hidden the base of the red arrow... that is so cool! Model # and gotta see a lume shot, please!

I just joined the club and will have to post when it arrives.


----------



## ten13th

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Love how they have hidden the base of the red arrow... that is so cool! Model # and gotta see a lume shot, please!
> 
> I just joined the club and will have to post when it arrives.


Welcome.

Mine is the previous generation of https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-regulateur-der-meistertaucher/01-749-7734-7154-set

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Love how they have hidden the base of the red arrow... that is so cool! Model # and gotta see a lume shot, please!
> 
> I just joined the club and will have to post when it arrives.


Lume shot just for you. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## raheelc

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Looks great! I have the newer version of this watch (doesn't say 'Ti' on the dial). Where did you get the leather strap from?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

raheelc said:


> Looks great! I have the newer version of this watch (doesn't say 'Ti' on the dial). Where did you get the leather strap from?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Toshi Strap UK. That's one thing I wish Oris would change is the strap/lug. A standard lug 20, 22mm would be more user friendly.

I believe the current version is the 7th generation of Regulateur. The 2nd generation was my first "fancy" Swiss Automatic. It has a lot of sentimental value for me.









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

ten13th said:


> Lume shot just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


10:13... Thanx, that is awesome!


----------



## ten13th

Back on Oris rubber.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Regulateur and Regulateur Der Meistertaucher. According to Oris, since 1990's they have released four Regulateur and three Regulateur Der Meistertaucher.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

This guy again. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Gnippet




----------



## dumberdrummer

Gnippet said:


>


Shine on, you crazy diamond!


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## pepcr1

Be here Friday


----------



## dumberdrummer

pepcr1 said:


> Be here Friday


Nice! But if you got it from the Amazon refurb seller, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you got a good one...


----------



## pepcr1

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice! But if you got it from the Amazon refurb seller, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you got a good one...


Went with Topper. I never buy my watches thru Amazon had one bad experience and that was enough.


----------



## Big Vern

My ‘Movember’ Divers:

Or so I thought. Can’t post images until my post count is greater??? Not sure how many though?


----------



## hifi_hound

My TT1 Diver.


----------



## canary301




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

This just in... I gotta say... OH MAN ! !










Finally joined the club.

If you're interested in kind of a lead up...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/so-why-do-i-have-so-damn-many-watches-4664207.html


----------



## ten13th

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> This just in... I gotta say... OH MAN ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joined the club.


Congrats. Looks great, wear in good health.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Manstrom

This one. It's the 2017, got it yesterday. Love it.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## MR028

Hammerhead time; now on (special order) blue rubber strap:


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Trinityten

Oris 40mm Aquis


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## BrianMcKay

2016


----------



## Marlins9703

My Aquis and Staghorn. Love them both!


----------



## jakec

Marlins9703 said:


> My Aquis and Staghorn. Love them both!


Can they still be had with a ss bezel ?


----------



## pepcr1

My Pair


----------



## Marlins9703

It’s actually tungsten and yes there are still plenty to be found out there.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## yankeexpress

jakec said:


> Can they still be had with a ss bezel ?


The metal bezel Oris are Tungsten, not steel


----------



## BrianMcKay

I will never tire of looking at gorgeous Aquis watches.


----------



## JonS1967

wheelbuilder said:


>


Beautiful watch, great shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## traczu

Back to Aquis


----------



## ER05

Diver date









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom

Petting my horse!


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## canary301




----------



## krking2

Oris Aquis - my first 1k watch


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Manstrom said:


> Petting my horse!


Glad this wasn't taken out of context.

I should be safe around coffee with this...:


----------



## hiroryo

New arrival! Happy to pick it up pre-owned at a great price! More importantly, 40mm case size is hard to come by and exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## hasto092

Had this for so long yet I hardly ever wear it... bloody criminal I reckon


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

My new (to me) Pro diver


----------



## Maddog1970

Aquis Staghorn


----------



## McCarthy




----------



## wheelbuilder

Another gratuitous shot of this oldie-but-goodie


----------



## BrianMcKay

I love to see photos of Staghorn Coral restoration edition watches and Hammerhead shark conservation edition watches. I love those. I have wished that we who view this site on smartphones could touch "Like." I would have done that many times. I usually view WUS on couch or on bed via phone.


----------



## redrwster

Just joined the club!! Love this watch


----------



## jasi_88

I joined the club as well! Gotta say I love the looks of this piece!


----------



## Jonas_85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

2016 43mm Aquis


----------



## DTDiver

Hi everyone!

I finally sell my 43,5 Aquis and I’m looking for the new 39,5 version in black / steel bracelet.

On the Oris web site, they have two models (still 39,5, black dial and on bracelet). They seems identical except for the model number: 
01 733 7732 4124-07 8 21 05EB
01 733 7732 4134-07 8 21 05PEB

I can’t find the difference between those models ...what this «.P.» means ?!?!
Anyone can help ??
Thanks


----------



## dumberdrummer

DTDiver said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I finally sell my 43,5 Aquis and I'm looking for the new 39,5 version in black / steel bracelet.
> 
> On the Oris web site, they have two models (still 39,5, black dial and on bracelet). They seems identical except for the model number:
> 01 733 7732 4124-07 8 21 05EB
> 01 733 7732 4134-07 8 21 05PEB
> 
> I can't find the difference between those models ...what this «.P.» means ?!?!
> Anyone can help ??
> Thanks


I'm fairly certain the "P" model has a sunray dial, while the non-P model is a flat black dial.


----------



## Drudge

I really think she is my favorite diver TT1


----------



## JonS1967

Great photo of a fantastic watch! It makes me want to buy one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

JonS1967 said:


> Great photo of a fantastic watch! It makes me want to buy one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oris and Omega had such great wave patterns, hope they bring them back. PS - Not a fan of the new Omega wave dial :-d


----------



## SKOBR

Oris 65 «.no date.» Topper Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bierkameel




----------



## citruszg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwsimbulan




----------



## Big Vern




----------



## jimanchower

Diver 65 going deep poolside


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## dumberdrummer

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Don't think I'd want to take that one diving, lol!


----------



## mplsabdullah

Lol. I was Taptalkin too fast


dumberdrummer said:


> Don't think I'd want to take that one diving, lol!


----------



## Soundhunter

Father's Day 

Some people don't like this because of the markers on the inside of the crystal.. I just think it is a beautiful looking piece









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Showin' a little booty...


----------



## Joehizzle

My new (to me) Oris


----------



## Wally168

HIPdeluxe said:


> Just arrived...1990s B-7401 200m...
> 
> View attachment 12625239


Congrats on your vintage, looks good! Here's my 7457: 200M WP while only 38mm wide and 10mm thick! Perfect for my small wrist and doubles as my dress watch.


----------



## raheelc

The Eagle has landed! Initial impressions are great! Quality piece, and the bronze has a slightly darker looking tone than I've seen on other watches. The bracelet width is thinner than I expected and tapers quite a bit, but looks great with the watch! I'll post more pictures later this evening once I unwrap the plastic


----------



## Kilograph

My brand new Aquis Date! So very impressed.
Pardon the phone quality... especially on the lume shot.


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## Shaggie

hasto092 said:


> Had this for so long yet I hardly ever wear it... bloody criminal I reckon


Is that a Great Barrier Reef 2? My Oris grail!


----------



## Shaggie

craigmorin4555 said:


> Great Barrier Reef II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oris GRAIL !!!


----------



## Henrik A




----------



## stockae92

I like how Oris did the day date so much so that I bought one. 

It has the day date function and the dial symmetry of a no date dial.


----------



## Jonas_85

Just because I'm wearing it today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

Aquis Hammerhead on a Saturday morning:









Am thinking of swapping back to bracelet over winter.


----------



## bpm

Morning coffe ..


----------



## orkhanma

Please help me to find alternative screwdriver for Oris Aquis date 2018 model (43,5 mm) Tri wing 30 0773X


----------



## bbselement




----------



## Sugman




----------



## bbselement

So accurate, so dependable


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## carlhaluss

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


And I also like how it doesn't say "Automatic" on the dial either!


----------



## moreland4




----------



## MR028

carlhaluss said:


> And I also like how it doesn't say "Automatic" on the dial either!


 Well, being a hand-winder, it wouldn't. But regardless of that, Oris has dropped "Automatic" from all of its latest releases from about 2017 on starting with the revised Aquis.


----------



## ruismesquita

Nice Oris duo


----------



## carlhaluss

MR028 said:


> Well, being a hand-winder, it wouldn't. But regardless of that, Oris has dropped "Automatic" from all of its latest releases from about 2017 on starting with the revised Aquis.


Thanks. I had forgotten/didn't realize it's a hand wound movement. Wow! That makes it even more appealing in my book.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69

Checking in with my Carl Brashear!










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------

